# Interesting Food Information Link...



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

http://www.best-dog-food-review.com/69101.html

I just found the a above link really interesting at reading labels of our dog food and what they mean. I especially liked the information on dry food where fresh mead percentage isn't as good as dry meat percentage, although fresh sounds better it's weighed before the water is dried out of it thus misleading on the percentage of ingredients. It will certainly help me decide on Jarvis's future long term food. 

Apologies if posted by someone else before  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?etc4eh


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for sharing  Great to see a UK site having information on diet. If you check out this one it has much more information and brand analysis. Although it is american it still covers most of the dog food you can buy over here.  

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/


----------



## zed (Jan 20, 2012)

Oooh thank you  x


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?kkr0df


----------

